# I want to make my ears bleed!



## fullinfusion (Aug 25, 2017)

I use an Asus Maximus ix Code mobo but the audio on my cans just don't satisfy me!

What do you guys recommend to HAMMER my Senheiser 350's to make me say WOW?


----------



## flmatter (Aug 25, 2017)

feed your audio into a stereo reciever and plug your cans into that....?  if not a full fledged amp then maybe a dac amp to make your ears bleed?
https://en-us.sennheiser.com/audio-...euBHPkooQ6NJqr63LZUJZ5eNf-D6GmcMaAr6YEALw_wcB


----------



## Warrgarbl (Aug 25, 2017)

Recently bought an Audioquest Dragonfly Red to go with my Sennheiser IE800. It's not that expensive and the sound quality upgrade is very noticeable - as well as the much higher output that can probably destroy low impedance cans. However, I think it would be overkill for your headset... and, in general, headsets don't deliver the best audio experience. If you can do without surround and other such bulls... erm, "improvements" I'd recommend getting better cans first and then think of changing your soruce.

Generally speaking, though, an USB DAC would be an easy solution that would also work with your smartphone etc... http://www.audioquest.com/dragonfly-series/ - the Black is much cheaper and should be easily enough for you, too.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 25, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I use an Asus Maximus ix Code mobo but the audio on my cans just don't satisfy me!
> 
> What do you guys recommend to HAMMER my Senheiser 350's to make me say WOW?


None, really. These are pretty underwhelming 19Ohm headphones, so the external DAC/Amp won't really give it any advantages.
Also, where and how do you plug in your headphones? It looks like it is bundled with a cheap USB DAC, but can also be plugged in via 3.5mm cable directly. Plus, your mobo has an amp circuitry for FP_Audio, which means that you will get less powerful sound if your headphones are plugged into the back I/O panel. NVM. It has switching circuitry for impedance sensing on both ends.



> *I want to make my ears bleed!*


Best case scenario - sell your GSP350, get a dedicated mic and HD518. You may not even need a DAC for this to work.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 25, 2017)

Bleeding ears? I gotchu fam.


----------



## vectoravtech (Sep 7, 2017)

You can try this and they have a nano version thats shorter and portable. I would use digital in and out on the computer edition.
portable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HE5GVCU/?tag=tec06d-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ARIQX3W/?tag=tec06d-20
pc https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010Q39XJE/?tag=tec06d-20
Cables https://i.imgur.com/kmwlDPS.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 7, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Bleeding ears? I gotchu fam.


YES!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 7, 2017)

Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 if you also want to make your ears bleed while gaming or ASUS Xonar Essence STX II if you are not a gamer.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 7, 2017)

Mayflower electronics have release a headphone amp/dac combo with a microphone connector :
https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/arc/ is even on sale right now.


----------



## Jason Donnell (Oct 19, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I use an Asus Maximus ix Code mobo but the audio on my cans just don't satisfy me!
> 
> What do you guys recommend to HAMMER my Senheiser 350's to make me say WOW?



Have you checked the Panasonic headphones. Recently bought a  wireless  Panasonic RP-HF400BE. Its not that expensive and the sound quality is just awesome. Enjoy clear sounds at home or on the go.  Checkout the product link below. http://www.panasonic.com/au/consumer/home-entertainment/headphones/bluetooth/rp-hf400be.html


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe this headphone amp?


----------



## Rehmanpa (Oct 19, 2017)

Here ya go. Sound good on my sennheiser 598 pros.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 26, 2017)

I would buy a new set of cans and a dac/amp. Done.


----------

